# Reel suggestions & opinions, please



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

*Reel suggestions &amp; opinions, please*

I mostly kayak fish, mostly within 2-3 miles of shore. I want to start jigging, but I'll also be using it for trolling on my way out. So I want suggestions and opinions between 3 reels that I think I've narrowed down to. Thanks guys. 

1.) Okuma Cedros CJ55s
6.2:1 (40" line retrieval)
16.9oz. 

2.) Penn Battle II 5000
5.6:1 (36" line retrieval)
19.8oz.

3.) Penn Conflict 5000
5.6:1 (36" line retrieval)
19oz.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

*Reel suggestions &amp; opinions, please*

I mostly kayak fish, mostly within 2-3 miles of shore. I want to start jigging, but I'll also be using it for trolling on my way out. So I want suggestions and opinions between 3 reels that I think I've narrowed down to. Thanks guys. 

1.) Okuma Cedros CJ55s 
6.2:1 (40" line retrieval) 
16.9oz. 

2.) Penn Battle II 5000 
5.6:1 (36" line retrieval) 
19.8oz.

3.) Penn Conflict 5000 
5.6:1 (36" line retrieval) 
19oz.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I love my Cedros CJ65S, way more than any Battle I've ever used. But don't get caught with an Okuma in your hand in front of all the Penn fan boys around here!


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Either the battle or the conflict the conflict will be noticeably lighter, dont trust the weight stats. I have jigged with the battle and it works just fine


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I am becoming more and more impressed with Okuma's stuff. Just bought two of their Trio Baitfeeders - pretty happy so far. We'll see how they hold up this year.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The internal gears on the Okuma are much better than the Penn reels. I'm not an engineer but they are different. More like machined aluminum that cast. The ones I have been thru are built very well with bearings in places the others listed do not have.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Reel suggestions &amp; opinions, please*

I've got two Okuma Coronado 8000s and love them. They take on state water AJs with no problem. I've also got an Okuma Avenger 4000 and like it. Ocean Master serviced mine last week and I was pleased to hear the good things he had to say about the internals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks. Keep it coming


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I had that exact Okuma. Caught about 4 AJ and then the gears started making all kind of racquet. Drag isn't as smooth as the penns. Just my opinion. Battles are tough, but if you plan on kayak fishing alot I always recommend getting sealed gear cases. Not sure if the new battles are sealed or not. I do like Okuma just had a bad experience with one of the reels.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

NOsaints said:


> I had that exact Okuma. Caught about 4 AJ and then the gears started making all kind of racquet. Drag isn't as smooth as the penns. Just my opinion. Battles are tough, but if you plan on kayak fishing alot I always recommend getting sealed gear cases. Not sure if the new battles are sealed or not. I do like Okuma just had a bad experience with one of the reels.


The Battle II has sealed bearings. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

buy a fin nor lethal LT100 nuff said! lol. If you don not mind big 45lbs of drag, great on aj's


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah if the gears are sealed it should keep most of your salts out of the gear box which keeps the reel lasting longer. The fin nor as stated above almost seems too good to be true! have never fished one but have only heard good reviews, not sure if they are sealed either but from what I have read they seem pretty awesome for $100


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Okuma and Fin Nor have a lot of bad press to overcome. It's their own fault for putting a bunch of crap out over the last 15-20 years.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Okuma and Fin Nor have a lot of bad press to overcome. It's their own fault for putting a bunch of crap out over the last 15-20 years.


Don't take my word for it take Alan Hawk's, http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lth10.html
Oh yeah try out this review as well by Alan Tani http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1141.0

They are doing fine in the press with these two! PS just ask Oceanmaster for his thoughts


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.sears.com/fin-nor-fin-no...a=00666173000P&kpid=00666173000&mktRedirect=y

Great price!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have 2 Lethal 100's. I'm just saying that this has not been the norm for these two manufacturers over the last decade or two.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jgatorman said:


> http://www.sears.com/fin-nor-fin-no...a=00666173000P&kpid=00666173000&mktRedirect=y
> 
> Great price!


You can get them from Pelagic Outfitters for 129.99 spooled with your choice of braid.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I have 2 Lethal 100's. I'm just saying that this has not been the norm for these two manufacturers over the last decade or two.


I completely agree.. Gotta love the outliers.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys. I got an awesome deal on a used Battle II. It shipped today. For the price I got on this reel I'm probably still going to buy one more reel. I'm definitely gonna read up on the fin nor.
Thanks again


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The Fin-Nor is not an 'infinite anti-reverse' and it bugs me. For the price, you can't have everything.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*battles*

I had two last season they are ok but the SSV are 100% better the battles have a corrison issues and the drags are not very smooth


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have used 4 Okuma Cedros over the years with no problems and I have abused them.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

I got my battle II in yesterday. Paid $65 for it and it look like it's never even been mounted or had line spooled on. I really hope it's does well because it is flat out sexy mounted on my Himachi Jig Xtreme. Hope that's the first and last time I call a rod/reel combo sexy hahaha! But this one is!


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

That's a dime beside it.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Won't let me upload multiple pics for some reason.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

2nd pic attempt


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Fin nor spoiled with power pro for $120 http://www.srmo.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=srmo&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Q104167


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.youtu.be/aPjbAh0MdX0?t=142I've always been a fan of Penn Products..... mostly. Although I wasn't impressed with the first serise Battle reels- can't say much about the second serise. But I do like the newer SSV reels. Had the new set for a year now- and have been pleased with the results so far. We've had them at the rigs, and near shore- from blackifin tuna, and AJs.









http://youtu.be/aPjbAh0MdX0?t=12

http://youtu.be/hO4BTDAu15E


----------

